# Time..grapher?



## potatoman (Aug 12, 2016)

Not really sure if this belongs here, but I'll give it a try: I recently finished an average of 1000 on 3x3 over the course of a few weeks, and I'm kinda curious how I stand in terms of solves. Basically, I want to find a program that lets me graph my times in a scatter plot (or maybe bar graph? idk). Is there anyway to do that? My solves are all recorded on qqtimer.net, if that makes a difference. I got this idea from one of Feliks' posts on his FB, where he put his solves on a bar graph:







So yeah, kinda curious how he managed that without literally manually inserting every single solve into the data. There has to be some way; it'd be really cool if you guys knew any


----------



## AlphaSheep (Aug 12, 2016)

That graph is from Excel. Feliks also uses qqtimer, so I guess he's just copied and pasted his times into Excel. You don't have to manually copy the times one by one. The lazy way is to open Notepad, paste the times in, and save the file as something.csv then open that in Excel. You can then just select all the data and insert a scatter plot. If you want a histogram, it's a little more involved, but you can just Google "histogram in excel".


----------



## shadowslice e (Aug 12, 2016)

If you did it on CsTimer, it does all of that automatically for you in tools.


----------



## Me (Aug 12, 2016)

What format is the data in? I've found Google Docs to have some good plot tools you can quickly get up and running.


----------

